# Littleone

## angel_deimon

!         .     2020 ,        -  " ".     2007 ,  .
	    ,    ,   ,              .   .  ,    ,  .  , ,    ,   .   , ,    (,    ).     ,    .  ,        .    ,       .
      .  ,    ,    ,     ,  ,    .   ,    .       ,        . 
  ,      ,   ,         .     ,      . 
  ,        ,     ,       .

http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=97of8-i3r4
https://taplink.cc/csps.transformation

----------


## angel_deimon



----------


## angel_deimon

https://changeonelife.ru/videoprofil...oyarskiy-kray/

----------


## angel_deimon

- , -       .      ,       .       -     ,   -!    ,   ,   :3:    ,   :3:

----------


## angel_deimon

! 
      ,      )   .   ,  ,    , .
 ( )    :
_:      
: ?   ?😅
:  , 
:     ?
:   , )        ,    ,   )
:         ?
: _ 

            ,   (        ,     ).

----------


## angel_deimon

!

       ,   ,  -   ,     .



       (    ),      .       ,            -    ,        ,    ,        :2: 

      ,      .      .        ,            ,    ,    ,            ,  (   -  ).   ,       ,    ,    \/.

  ,          ,              .    ,     -    (     ),     .      .     .      .       ( ,       ,      ),    ,  , ,           .  ,    !



  -  ,   .       ,           . , ,      (  ).

,   ,       .       , -    ,     .   ,            .

     ,    .



       .

https://taplink.cc/csps.transformation

----------


## angel_deimon

! 
  ,   :   !     ,      ,   ,  -    (    4 ,   ). 
   ,  ,  .     ,   .    ,    )     -    .
      ,

----------

